# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کنکوری های 96! برنامتون برای جلو بردن هماهنگ مدرسه و آزمون چیه؟؟

## Miss.Dr

سلام ^_^
توضیح اضافه نمیدم.
برنامتون برا هماهنگی این دوتا چیه؟
لطفا با دلیل  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

من قلم چی رو ترجیح میدم ...

----------


## yasintabriz

سلام دوباره. برنامه ای که الان بهش فک میکنم اینه که (۵-۸۵) درصد وقتم رو برای آزمون بخونم ۲۰ درصد واسه مدرسه و کلاس. ترجیحا درس هرروز رو همون روز بخونم تا با وقت کمتری بشه خوند.البته بعضی معلما قراره هماهنگ با قلمچی آزمون بگیرن و فقط  درس و تکلیفشون متفاوته. البته حدس میزنم تا موقه عید وقتی که واسه مدرسه میزارم بیشتر بشه با توجه به سنگین شدن مباحث

----------


## ata.beheshti

سلام من فارغ التحصيلم اما يه پيشنهاد دارم
اشتباه مارو نكنيد و به پيش دانشگاهيي اهميت زيادي بديد..بيش از حد تو پايه غرق نشين ...چون پايه جديده...خيليا تو سال كنكور بيش از حد پايه رو مطالعه ميكنن(با اينكه مهمه ولي خوب تعادل خوبه) باعث ميشه حتي براي مباحث راحت تر پيش مث فصلاي اخر فيزيك پيش٢ وقت برا تستو بستنش كم بياد....بنظر من شما هفته اول اختصاصي بخونين فقط تا وقت بشه تمومشون كنين بعد هفته دوم مرور +عموميا

----------


## Saeedza160

85-55درصد مدرسه(زیست) 85-15درصد خودم و کانون(بقیه درسا)
مجموعش 100درصد میشه یا نه؟حساب نکردم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## mahdi2015

من که 80-85 درصد مدرسه 10+85 درصد قلم چی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

راجع ب اینم نظر بدین لدفن:

پیش رو هماهنگ با مدرسه جلو بردن
چونکه مدرسه همیشه از ازمون جلوعه...
پایه رو تو سه روز باقی مونده خوندن.
ولی شیمی و زیست و هر روز خوندن چ پیش چ پایه...
معلما جدی تر شدن.
عمومیا رو تو مدرسه ام میشه خوند
نمیخوام مدرسه رو ول کنم!
با اینکه زیادم خوب نیست ولی ب هر حال چند جهتی بودن برنامه سردرگم میکنه ادمو

----------


## mahdi2015

> راجع ب اینم نظر بدین لدفن:
> 
> پیش رو هماهنگ با مدرسه جلو بردن
> چونکه مدرسه همیشه از ازمون جلوعه...
> پایه رو تو سه روز باقی مونده خوندن.
> ولی شیمی و زیست و هر روز خوندن چ پیش چ پایه...
> معلما جدی تر شدن.
> عمومیا رو تو مدرسه ام میشه خوند
> نمیخوام مدرسه رو ول کنم!
> با اینکه زیادم خوب نیست ولی ب هر حال چند جهتی بودن برنامه سردرگم میکنه ادمو


اینجوری بدتر چند جهتی میشه برنامه ... زمانی فرا خواهد رسید  :Yahoo (4):  که مدرسه داره فصل 6 زیست رو یاد میده و قلم چی می خواد فصل 4 رو آزمون بگیره ... اینجاست که بیچاره می شیم

----------


## yasintabriz

> راجع ب اینم نظر بدین لدفن:
> 
> پیش رو هماهنگ با مدرسه جلو بردن
> چونکه مدرسه همیشه از ازمون جلوعه...
> پایه رو تو سه روز باقی مونده خوندن.
> ولی شیمی و زیست و هر روز خوندن چ پیش چ پایه...
> معلما جدی تر شدن.
> عمومیا رو تو مدرسه ام میشه خوند
> نمیخوام مدرسه رو ول کنم!
> با اینکه زیادم خوب نیست ولی ب هر حال چند جهتی بودن برنامه سردرگم میکنه ادمو


به نظرم چن روز فقط پایه چن روز فقط پیش خوب نیستش. بهتره عمدتا پیش کمی پایه یا عمدتا پایه کمی پیش باشه.

----------


## Miss.Dr

معلما میخوان هی آزمون بگیرن!

اگه بخوام برنامه قلم رو  
کار کنم فقط باید سرکوفت دبیران رو پذیرا باشم :Yahoo (4): 

از طرفی ماسمالی کار کنم برنامه مدرسه رو!

اونجوری تو کلاس هم تمرکز ندارم...

مدرسه فصل 3 ه مثلا!

ازمون داره 2 رو تازه شرو میکنه

----------


## yasintabriz

> اینجوری بدتر چند جهتی میشه برنامه ... زمانی فرا خواهد رسید  که مدرسه داره فصل 6 زیست رو یاد میده و قلم چی می خواد فصل 4 رو آزمون بگیره ... اینجاست که بیچاره می شیم


الان من دقیقن تو این وضعیتم.کلاس چار فصل آخر پیش. مدرسه یه فصل پیش یه فصل دوم رو امتحان میگیره.قلمچی ۳ فصل دوم.

----------


## mahdi2015

چاره ای نیست باید قید برنامه یکی رو زد نمیشه که چند نفر دیگه رو استخدام کرد بگی تو برنامه مدرسه رو بخون تو برنامه کلاس تو هم برنامه قلم چی ... همین حضور در کلاس و درگیر شدن ذهن برای کلاس کافیه ... سرکوفت معلم ها هم می تونید بی خیال شید به همین راحتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> الان من دقیقن تو این وضعیتم.کلاس چار فصل آخر پیش. مدرسه یه فصل پیش یه فصل دوم رو امتحان میگیره.قلمچی ۳ فصل دوم.


دقیا همین مشکل رو دارم منم :Yahoo (21): 
هیچ کدوم رو هم خوب تموم نمیکنم!
اما یکی باید برنامه اصلی باشه!
بعضی معلما قبول کردن با قلم پیش برن
مث زیست!
میگه حتما برا مدرسه از رو کتاب تست بخونین.
دینی میگه تکلیفاتونو باید بیارین جلسه بعد مثلا 40 تست از گاج...
نمیشه ک اینجوری اخه :Yahoo (21): 
از شنبه سردرگمم

----------


## Miss.Dr

واقعا تو این سه سال نتیجه گرفتم نباید از مدرسه جدا شد!
گرچه مدرسه ی خاصی هم نمیرم!
نمونه دولتیه.
اما خب شما دو روزی ک من با مدرسه جورم و نیستم ^_^
رو در نظر بگیرین:
1)روزی ک با مدرسه ام حتی سر صف هم کتاب میبرم  :Yahoo (4): 
معلم میاد کلاس کل حواسم بهشه!
سوال میپرسه با حوصله جواب میدم!
لذت میبرم از شرکت تو بحث درسی =)
زنگ تفریحمو هدر نمیدم.
رسیدم خونه برا فردا شرو میکنم کار کردن ک عقب نمونم!
بازخورد مثبتی از دوستام و دبیرام میگیرم.

2)اولای هفته ک بد نیست و اوقات تلف شدم کمه.
اما بعدش کم کم تو کلاس گوش نمیدم!
حوصلم سر میره!
بازخورد منفی میگیرم!
معلم ادبیات داره درس میده اما من اون پشت دارم ریاضی حل میکنم!
مجبورم علاوه بر برنامه خودم یه تایمی رو واسه مدرسه بزارم!
نمره هام درخشان میشن :Yahoo (4): 
و ...



چه کنم؟ ^_^

----------


## Miss.Dr

شما هم نظر بدید  :Yahoo (1):  @Mr.Dr

----------


## Hellion

مدرسه رو اصلا از برنامه روزانه هم حذف کردم و فقط حضور فیزیکی دارم و اونجا دروس عمومیو میخونم  :Yahoo (4):  فقط و فقط کلمچی

----------


## Miss.Dr

> من که 80-85 درصد مدرسه 10+85 درصد قلم چی


ینی چی خب؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

سوال منم هست￼
کنکوریهای پارسال کمک کنید لدفن￼
من علاوه بر این دوتا فیلمای آلا رو هم میبینم￼
ا همین هفته اول استرس گرفتم چون نمیدونم چیکار کنم دقیقا￼..البته من دوس دارم طبق برنامه قلمچی فیلمای آلا رو ببینم ولی از طرفی دبیرا میگن باید واسه نهایی پیش آماده شید واسه همینم تشریحی درس میدن ینی جلسه اول دیف معلممون کلی اثبات بدردنخور داد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

> مدرسه رو اصلا از برنامه روزانه هم حذف کردم و فقط حضور فیزیکی دارم و اونجا دروس عمومیو میخونم  فقط و فقط کلمچی


منم تصمیم گرفته بودم همینکارو کنم ولی خب نمیدونم نهایی و سرکوفت معلما رو کجای دلم بزارم آخه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr.Dr

من نمیدونم مدرسه شماها چجوریه ... مدرسه تا مدرسه فرق داره ... ولی واسه ما که مدرسه مون پرته کلاً کاری به مدرسه ندارم و فقط قلمچی ...

----------


## Miss.Dr

> سوال منم هست￼
> کنکوریهای پارسال کمک کنید لدفن￼
> من علاوه بر این دوتا فیلمای آلا رو هم میبینم￼
> ا همین هفته اول استرس گرفتم چون نمیدونم چیکار کنم دقیقا￼..البته من دوس دارم طبق برنامه قلمچی فیلمای آلا رو ببینم ولی از طرفی دبیرا میگن باید واسه نهایی پیش آماده شید واسه همینم تشریحی درس میدن ینی جلسه اول دیف معلممون کلی اثبات بدردنخور داد


دبیر ریاضی زیست زبان دینی طبق قلمچی ان و تستی میگن.

دبیر شیمی فیزیک زمین ادبیات تشریحی و طبق عشق خودشون :Yahoo (21): 

کلاسای بیرونمو تعطیل کردم!

بعضی از فیلمای آلا رو هم نگا میکنم مث فیزیک و شیمیش!

واقعا نمیدونم چرا اینجوری در هم شد برنامه هام.

وقت کم میارم

----------


## Saeedza160

بنویسید برنامه مدرسه (به جز زیست)بخوانید....همون که عبدولی گفت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

> دبیر ریاضی زیست زبان دینی طبق قلمچی ان و تستی میگن.
> 
> دبیر شیمی فیزیک زمین ادبیات تشریحی و طبق عشق خودشون
> 
> کلاسای بیرونمو تعطیل کردم!
> 
> بعضی از فیلمای آلا رو هم نگا میکنم مث فیزیک و شیمیش!
> 
> واقعا نمیدونم چرا اینجوری در هم شد برنامه هام.
> ...


دقیقا منم از کلاسای کنکوری انصراف دادم￼
دینی ما هم همینجوریه ولی بقیه ی دبیرامون همه تشریحی درس میدن تو این هفته ای ک گذشت بعد ازینکه ا مدرسه برمیگشتم درسای اون روزو مرور میکردم و فیلمای آلا همون مبحث رو نگا میکردم ولی هی ک دارم میرم جلو هی وقت کم میارم و این موضوع باعث نگرانیم شده :Y (675):

----------


## NMGTAV

> دبیر ریاضی زیست زبان دینی طبق قلمچی ان و تستی میگن.
> 
> دبیر شیمی فیزیک زمین ادبیات تشریحی و طبق عشق خودشون
> 
> کلاسای بیرونمو تعطیل کردم!
> 
> بعضی از فیلمای آلا رو هم نگا میکنم مث فیزیک و شیمیش!
> 
> واقعا نمیدونم چرا اینجوری در هم شد برنامه هام.
> ...


اینجوری بخوای کار کنی که اون اواخر بدجور گیر میکنی خیلی برنامه هات زیاده! من که ریاضی ام نمیدونم واسه زیست و زمین اوضاع چجوریه ولی واسه ما ریاضیا قلم چی بعضی درساش نسبتا خوبه برنامه ش ولی بعضیا نه! مثلا دیفرانسیل برنامه قلمچی افتضاحه  :Yahoo (21):  کل ترم اول هی داره از دنباله آزمون میگیره در حالی که دنباله خیلی شاهکار کنه یه سوال ازش میاد تو کنکور! از اونور ترم دوم میاد از مشتق و کاربرد مشتقی که کلی سوال داره تو کنکور خیلی سریع رد میشه! من واسه یه درسی مثل این برنامه مدرسه رو کار میکنم که خیلی تمرکز بیشتری روی فصل های مهمتر داره (اگه مدرسه ت هم اینجوری نیس خودت برنامه بچین به قلمچی هم توجه نکن) ولی واسه درسایی که برنامه قلمچی خوبه با قلمچی میرم جلو
به نظرم الا هم خیلی وقتتو میگیره نشین فیلماشو نگا کن از کتابا کار کن هروقت دیدی یه جا گیر کردی و واقعا نمیتونی درسو خوب یاد بگیری فقط اون بحث رو از الا ببین
یه مشکل دیگه قلمچی هم اینه که خیلی دیر تموم میکنه درس هارو، تقریبا وسط های اردیبهشت  :Yahoo (110):  به نظرم از همین الان بشین درس به درس برنامه ریزی کن و تا آخر سال همونو اجرا کن چون اگه بخوای همزمان چند تا برنامه داشته باشی ضرر میکنی

----------


## Hellion

> منم تصمیم گرفته بودم همینکارو کنم ولی خب نمیدونم نهایی و سرکوفت معلما رو کجای دلم بزارم آخه


آیندت برات مهمتره یا حرفای بقیه؟
خوب تو فقط معلمته من همکلاسی هامم مزاحم میشن و تیکه میندازن منم پریروز خیلی رسمی بهشون گفتم تا بعد کنکور من دوستی ندارم بعد کنکور خاستین در خدمتم. .
بزار موفقیت هایت به جای تو حرف بزنن :Yahoo (1): 
پارسای کبیر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

> آیندت برات مهمتره یا حرفای بقیه؟
> خوب تو فقط معلمته من همکلاسی هامم مزاحم میشن و تیکه میندازن منم پریروز خیلی رسمی بهشون گفتم تا بعد کنکور من دوستی ندارم بعد کنکور خاستین در خدمتم. .
> بزار موفقیت هایت به جای تو حرف بزنن
> پارسای کبیر


آخ آخ از دس این همکلاسی های لعنتی￼
سعی میکنم همین کاری ک گفتینو انجام بدم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## NMGTAV

> دقیقا منم از کلاسای کنکوری انصراف دادم￼
> دینی ما هم همینجوریه ولی بقیه ی دبیرامون همه تشریحی درس میدن تو این هفته ای ک گذشت بعد ازینکه ا مدرسه برمیگشتم درسای اون روزو مرور میکردم و فیلمای آلا همون مبحث رو نگا میکردم ولی هی ک دارم میرم جلو هی وقت کم میارم و این موضوع باعث نگرانیم شده


فیلم های الا رو که بالا گفتم... نهایی رو هم بیخیال بشید! اگه مثبت باشه که اصلا نهایی ارزشی نداره و حتی اگه قطعی هم باشه اینقد مهم نیست که از وقت تست زدنتون بزنید و بشینید نهایی بخونید! 5% نهایی پیش دانشگاهیه شما اونو 20 هم بشید که چی؟! اگه قرار باشه کنکور رو خراب کنید اونم هیچ ارزشی نداره اونوقت پس بشینید تست هاتون رو کار کنید به مدرسه هم به عنوان یه چیز کمکی نگاه کنید که سعی کنید اگر چیز خوبی داره ازش استفاده کنید و اگر هم نه ازش ضریه نخورید

----------


## Miss.Dr

در مورد نگا نکردن آلا موافقم!
دیگه نمیکشم!
بعد مدرسه تا شی حداکثر 8 ساعت وقت دارم
اونم باید فقط کتاب بخونم و تست بزنم
وقتی برا آلا نمیمونه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hellion

> آخ آخ از دس این همکلاسی های لعنتی￼سعی میکنم همین کاری ک گفتینو انجام بدم


بحث درس و مدرسه نیست بحث آینده و سرنوشت آدم و یه عمر زندگیه بحث خودت و همسرت و بچه هاته(این آینده نگری افراطی بهش میگن یه بیماری خوبه :Yahoo (4):  )خلاصه همین دیگه موفق باشی

----------


## NMGTAV

سه روز عمومی هم به نظرم کار درستی نیست... به نظر من بشین هر روز 3 تا درس اختصاصی بخون یه دونه عمومی، واسه هر اختصاصی 1.5 تا 2 ساعت وقت بذار و عمومی هم 1 تا 1:15، که میشه تقریبا 7 ساعت تو روز! البته من خودم نمیتونم اینقد بخونم  :Yahoo (4):  در نتیجه من 2 تا اختصاصی و یه عمومی میخونم

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

> فیلم های الا رو که بالا گفتم... نهایی رو هم بیخیال بشید! اگه مثبت باشه که اصلا نهایی ارزشی نداره و حتی اگه قطعی هم باشه اینقد مهم نیست که از وقت تست زدنتون بزنید و بشینید نهایی بخونید! 5% نهایی پیش دانشگاهیه شما اونو 20 هم بشید که چی؟! اگه قرار باشه کنکور رو خراب کنید اونم هیچ ارزشی نداره اونوقت پس بشینید تست هاتون رو کار کنید به مدرسه هم به عنوان یه چیز کمکی نگاه کنید که سعی کنید اگر چیز خوبی داره ازش استفاده کنید و اگر هم نه ازش ضریه نخورید


آلا ک زیاد وقتمو نگرفت تا الان ...و تایمی ک قرار بود واسه خوندن درسنامه بزارم رو اختصاص دادم ب آلا و نتیجشو دیدم واقعا...خیلی راحت تست میزنم و این بهم انرژی میده 
تنها مشکلم مدرسس￼ با توجه به صحبتاتون تصمیم گرفتم بیخیال مدرسه بشم یا بهتره بگم ب عنوان ی چیز کمکی بش نگا کنم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Saeedza160

> بحث درس و مدرسه نیست بحث آینده و سرنوشت آدم و یه عمر زندگیه بحث خودت و همسرت و بچه هاته(این آینده نگری افراطی بهش میگن یه بیماری خوبه )خلاصه همین دیگه موفق باشی


چه احساسی حس تایتانیک بهم دس داد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> سه روز عمومی هم به نظرم کار درستی نیست... به نظر من بشین هر روز 3 تا درس اختصاصی بخون یه دونه عمومی، واسه هر اختصاصی 1.5 تا 2 ساعت وقت بذار و عمومی هم 1 تا 1:15، که میشه تقریبا 7 ساعت تو روز! البته من خودم نمیتونم اینقد بخونم  در نتیجه من 2 تا اختصاصی و یه عمومی میخونم



نگفتم سه روز عمومی :Yahoo (1): 
گفتم عمومی پیش تو ندرسه 
سه روز اختصاصی پایه فیزیک و ریاضی و عمومیاش
زیست و شیمی رم پایه و پیش و جدا نکردم

----------


## NMGTAV

> آلا ک زیاد وقتمو نگرفت تا الان ...و تایمی ک قرار بود واسه خوندن درسنامه بزارم رو اختصاص دادم ب آلا و نتیجشو دیدم واقعا...خیلی راحت تست میزنم و این بهم انرژی میده 
> تنها مشکلم مدرسس￼ با توجه به صحبتاتون تصمیم گرفتم بیخیال مدرسه بشم یا بهتره بگم ب عنوان ی چیز کمکی بش نگا کنم


الا خودتون بهتر میدونید
مدرسه درستش همینه! سال دیگه شما طبق نمره مدرسه و حرف معلم هاتون نمیرید دانشگاه! طبق نتایج کنکوری که دادید میرید اونجا و کنکور هم میتونم بگم حداکثر 10% به مدرسه مربوطه بقیه ش تلاش خودتونه تو خونه

----------


## Hellion

> چه احساسی حس تایتانیک بهم دس داد


زشته نگو خونواده اینجا نشسته

----------


## Miss.Dr

> چه احساسی حس تایتانیک بهم دس داد


 :Y (526):  :Y (590):

----------


## NMGTAV

> نگفتم سه روز عمومی
> گفتم عمومی پیش تو ندرسه 
> سه روز اختصاصی پایه فیزیک و ریاضی و عمومیاش
> زیست و شیمی رم پایه و پیش و جدا نکردم


اره من اشتباه خوندم ببخشید
زیاد نمیتونم چیزی در مورد برنامه تون بگم چون رشته مون فرق داره فقط اینکه درسارو به تدریج و موازی جلو ببر همه رو با هم، نه اینکه مثلا بشینی ریاضی و رو تموم کنی واسه ازمون و بعد بری سر فیزیک

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اره من اشتباه خوندم ببخشید
> زیاد نمیتونم چیزی در مورد برنامه تون بگم چون رشته مون فرق داره فقط اینکه درسارو به تدریج و موازی جلو ببر همه رو با هم، نه اینکه مثلا بشینی ریاضی و رو تموم کنی واسه ازمون و بعد بری سر فیزیک



من فقط میخوام مدرسه رو با ازمون هماهنگ کنم :Yahoo (1): 
خودم همه چی رو تحمیل میکنم ب معلما :Yahoo (4): 
نمیگم ک تشریحی بخونم برا مدرسه.
من میگم مثلا قراره یه درسی رو بخونم برا مدرسه 
خب بیام همونو تستی بخونم ک برا ازمونم خونده باشم...
بیخودی وقت صرف تشریحی نشه.
یا مثلن دبیر ادبیات ک درس میده
کتاب لغتمو ببرم کلاس
همونجا یاد بگیرم و بخونمشون!
اینجوری بهتر نیست تا اینکه نه به مدرسه برسم ن به ازمون
و الکی هم تشریح بخونم؟؟

----------


## NMGTAV

> من فقط میخوام مدرسه رو با ازمون هماهنگ کنم
> خودم همه چی رو تحمیل میکنم ب معلما
> نمیگم ک تشریحی بخونم برا مدرسه.
> من میگم مثلا قراره یه درسی رو بخونم برا مدرسه 
> خب بیام همونو تستی بخونم ک برا ازمونم خونده باشم...
> بیخودی وقت صرف تشریحی نشه.
> یا مثلن دبیر ادبیات ک درس میده
> کتاب لغتمو ببرم کلاس
> همونجا یاد بگیرم و بخونمشون!
> ...


ادبیاتو که نفهمیدم میخوای چیکار کنی  :Yahoo (4):  من که گفتم امسالو کلا بیخیال تشریحی فقط تست بزن
واسه مدرسه هم همون تستی بخون
برنامه مدرسه هم با ازمون هماهنگ نشد خودت یه برنامه شخصی بریز جاهایی که امکان داره با ازمون هماهنگ باش جاهاییم که نمیشه برنامه خودت رو برو به مدرسه هم زیاد اهمیت نده شب امتحان بخون یه 18-19 بگیر تموم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeedza160

> من فقط میخوام مدرسه رو با ازمون هماهنگ کنم
> خودم همه چی رو تحمیل میکنم ب معلما
> نمیگم ک تشریحی بخونم برا مدرسه.
> من میگم مثلا قراره یه درسی رو بخونم برا مدرسه 
> خب بیام همونو تستی بخونم ک برا ازمونم خونده باشم...
> بیخودی وقت صرف تشریحی نشه.
> یا مثلن دبیر ادبیات ک درس میده
> کتاب لغتمو ببرم کلاس
> همونجا یاد بگیرم و بخونمشون!
> ...


واسه کلاسای عمومی (به جز دینی اگه معلمتون آیات رو خوب تحلیل کنه)و هر کلاسی که معلمش خوب نیست این کاره خوبیه

----------


## D.A.A

یه توصیه ای که به عنوان فارغ التحصیل دارم اینکه زنگ های عمومی مدرسه اگه مفید نیست تکرار میکنم اگه مفید نیست کتاب تست اختصاصی ببرید بزنید یا تست همون درسو بزنید مثلا بنده 
کلا زنگ دینی و زبان و ادبیات صرفا یه جسم فیزیکی بودم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellish

من خودم اینجوریم....هر چی دبیر درس میده میام خونه میخونمش اول چون درسهای جدیدیه مهم تره ...پایه رو بلدیم فقط تست و مروره دیگه....


به شخصه هم مدرسه هم ازمون به حالت تعادل

با مدرسه پیش بری جلو هم باشه از ازمون برات خوبه دگ فقط کافیه بحث قبلی رو مرور کنی و حل تست های نشان دار برای ازمون 

اماوقتی مدرسه عقب باشه خب مجبوری پیش خوانی کنی

از زنگ تفرح ها و زنگ هایی ک دبیرش خوب نیست و خودت اون درس رو کلاس میری خصوصی یادی وی دی و کتاب خیلی خوبی داری که خیالت ازش راحته درس دگ بخون 

ولی من خودم اینکارو نمیکنم....چون بیشتر یادگیریم سره کلاسه...این یک....دوما که اعتقاد دارم پست ترین معلم هم بازم از من چارتا نکته بیشتر بلده ..بعد اینکه سره کلاس همه حرف بزنن دبیر درس بده ایا تمرکزی وجود داره برای خوندن درس دیگه ای؟؟؟؟مگه داریم؟؟؟؟

حالا شما دگ بستگی داره به خودت....

----------


## Miss.Dr

> من خودم اینجوریم....هر چی دبیر درس میده میام خونه میخونمش اول چون درسهای جدیدیه مهم تره ...پایه رو بلدیم فقط تست و مروره دیگه....
> 
> 
> به شخصه هم مدرسه هم ازمون به حالت تعادل
> 
> با مدرسه پیش بری جلو هم باشه از ازمون برات خوبه دگ فقط کافیه بحث قبلی رو مرور کنی و حل تست های نشان دار برای ازمون 
> 
> اماوقتی مدرسه عقب باشه خب مجبوری پیش خوانی کنی
> 
> ...



کاملا باهات موافقم...
واقعا ضربه دیدم قبلا از ناهماهنگی..
مدرسه شما از کدوم نوعه؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellish

> کاملا باهات موافقم...
> واقعا ضربه دیدم قبلا از ناهماهنگی..
> مدرسه شما از کدوم نوعه؟



شاهد میرم

سهمیه ندارما....حتی یک درصد....

نمونه دولتی هستش که با فیلتر معدل ثبت نام میشی

----------


## Arya3f

سلام . اين موضوع قطعا از فردي به فرد ديگه فرق ميكنه چون شرايط هركس فرق ميكنه.
سه حالت داره يا برنامه مدرسه از ازمون جلو تره يا از ازمون عقب تره يا همگام با همن ....
در حالت سوم كه .... 
بنظر من بهترين كار خوندن همراه با مدرسه است چون اگه همون موقعي كه درس رو ميدن تست هاشو كامل بزني وقتي برنامه ازمون عقب تره تو فقط لازمه مبحث اون ازمون رو مرور كني.....
ولي اگر مدرسه از ازمون عقب تر بود (( كه من بعيد ميدونم اين اتفاق بيوفته )) چاره اي جز پيش خوني نداري.
الكي گير نديم كه اين ازمون مدرسه فلانه بپيچونيمش مطمئن باشيد اين ازمون الكي نيست و  خوندنش اصلا به خوندن براي كنكورتون ضربه نميزنه . اگه واقعا خودمون بخوايم وقت براي رسيدن به برنامه ازمون و مدرسه رو با هم داريم .......

----------


## Arya3f

حضور صرفا فيزيكي تو بعضي كلاس ها هم بستگي به معلمتون داره ... مثلا اگه معلم ديني تون يك خط كتاب رو ميخونه بعد مياد نيم ساعت خاطرات ميگه ازحوضه علميه شون يا سفر هاي عراقشون .... بهتره حضور فيزيكي هم نداشته باشيد . برعكسش هم هست . مثلا اگه تو ادبيات معلمتون خوبه خيلي ميتونه تو فهموندن شعر و منظور شاعر كمكتون كنه مخصوصا كه با تجربه باشه و مطلب هاي مهم رو بدونه.
مثلا من تو درس رياضي ميخوام بپيچونم اصلا نميصرفه توش باشي چون معلممون خوب نيست .

----------


## Miss.Dr

> حضور صرفا فيزيكي تو بعضي كلاس ها هم بستگي به معلمتون داره ... مثلا اگه معلم ديني تون يك خط كتاب رو ميخونه بعد مياد نيم ساعت خاطرات ميگه ازحوضه علميه شون يا سفر هاي عراقشون .... بهتره حضور فيزيكي هم نداشته باشيد . برعكسش هم هست . مثلا اگه تو ادبيات معلمتون خوبه خيلي ميتونه تو فهموندن شعر و منظور شاعر كمكتون كنه مخصوصا كه با تجربه باشه و مطلب هاي مهم رو بدونه.
> مثلا من تو درس رياضي ميخوام بپيچونم اصلا نميصرفه توش باشي چون معلممون خوب نيست .


خو چجوری بپیچونیم!!!
خصوصا کسی مث من ک هر کلاسی باشم متکلم وحده ام بین دوسام!
انگار معلم فقط واسه منه و اونا اومدن سینما :Yahoo (21): 
همیشه حواس معلما ب من هس!
یه روز نرم مدرسه میفهمن :Yahoo (4): 
پری روز زنگ شیمی ورداشتم تیک هشتمو بخونم معلم فهمید :Yahoo (21): 
تازه واسه همین رفتم ردیف سوم :Yahoo (1): 
چطوری میپیچونی شما :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasintabriz

> خو چجوری بپیچونیم!!!
> خصوصا کسی مث من ک هر کلاسی باشم متکلم وحده ام بین دوسام!
> انگار معلم فقط واسه منه و اونا اومدن سینما
> همیشه حواس معلما ب من هس!
> یه روز نرم مدرسه میفهمن
> پری روز زنگ شیمی ورداشتم تیک هشتمو بخونم معلم فهمید
> تازه واسه همین رفتم ردیف سوم
> چطوری میپیچونی شما


مدرسه رو ول نکن بنظر من. من زنگ زمین رو هم که اجازه میده تست بزنیم نمیزنم به امید اینکه درس بده( ولی نامرد فقط سوال تشریحی میگه دریغ از یکم توضیح).
من وقتی یه مدت دوستامو نمیبینم یجوری میشم کلا. دلیل اصلی اینکه خوشم میاد از مدرسه اونان

----------


## Miss.Dr

> مدرسه رو ول نکن بنظر من. من زنگ زمین رو هم که اجازه میده تست بزنیم نمیزنم به امید اینکه درس بده( ولی نامرد فقط سوال تشریحی میگه دریغ از یکم توضیح).
> من وقتی یه مدت دوستامو نمیبینم یجوری میشم کلا. دلیل اصلی اینکه خوشم میاد از مدرسه اونان



آره دوست واقعا تاثیر داره :Yahoo (1): 
من ک الان خیلی راضیم ک میرم مدرسه...
ب هر حال باهاش پیش میرم!
هر چی باشه موفق میشم اگه با اون پیشو بخونم مو ب مو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeedza160

> مدرسه رو ول نکن بنظر من. من زنگ زمین رو هم که اجازه میده تست بزنیم نمیزنم به امید اینکه درس بده( ولی نامرد فقط سوال تشریحی میگه دریغ از یکم توضیح).
> من وقتی یه مدت دوستامو نمیبینم یجوری میشم کلا. دلیل اصلی اینکه خوشم میاد از مدرسه اونان


معلم زمین ما واقعا فوق العادس .یه قزوینی داریم کلا کلاس حول اون میچرخه :Yahoo (20): جلسه اول که اومد از تاثیر فوق العاده زمین حرف زد 
سروش فرهنگیان
سهیل محمدی
این دوتا کارنامرو ببینید.

----------


## yasintabriz

> معلم زمین ما واقعا فوق العادس .یه قزوینی داریم کلا کلاس حول اون میچرخهجلسه اول که اومد از تاثیر فوق العاده زمین حرف زد 
> سروش فرهنگیان
> سهیل محمدی
> این دوتا کارنامرو ببینید.


آخه عمومیاشم کمتر زده.
اختصاصیاشو عالی زده اگه عمومی رم بهتر میزد عالی میشد

----------

